# NEED HELP LOCATING A SMOKED SALMON BRINE RECIPE



## bighole (Dec 11, 2018)

A FRIEND TELLS ME HE HAD AND HAS NOW LOST A SALMON BRINE RECIPE THAT INCLUDED, ALONG WITH SEVERAL OTHER INGREDIENTS, DILL WEED, TARRAGON AND MARJORAM LEAF.  CAN ANYONE HELP ME LOCATE THIS RECIPE.  THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 11, 2018)

No.
But I like this dry brining method. You could add as much tooti-Fruti as you'd like.
I add ground Dill-weed to mine as I package it. Mostly for the aesthetics.
But with Salmon, you might find simpler is better. You can season it up just before serving.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 11, 2018)

Yup.  4:1 brown sugar/salt dry brine overnight will suit you well.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 18, 2018)

Yup, keep it simple with a dry brine


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2018)

I prefer a dry brine....  50:50 salt and sugar..  Then I add dry ground spices and herbs...    I add the salt:sugar mix at 4% weight of the fish slab, so it does not get too salty...  then all the spices I want...


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 18, 2018)

Definitely some good ones here. I am looking forward to trying some of these.


----------



## bighole (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your help.  I will give the salt, sugar dry rub with some extra be spices a try.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 19, 2018)

Elevate in on a cooling rack in a high sided pan covered in whatever. Will speed up your pellicle time the following day.


----------

